# Fantastic Ringtone



## wilesd (Jun 30, 2005)

Someone sent me this WAV of an exploding Nokia phone the other day; top ringtone.

Also attached a good soundclip that makes a great txt message alert for 80's TV nostalgics


----------



## tikkel (Jul 5, 2005)

The Nokia tune is cool...and off course BA with Shut up fool is good to hear...
For the Will Smith fans I have attached my ring tone.

Will Smith - Gettin' Jiggy Wit It


----------



## wilesd (Jul 10, 2005)

Updated version without the bang at the end.

Anyone else got a decent tones to share (Crazy frog will get you a life ban!)


----------



## BoSJo (Jul 10, 2005)

Anybody able to convert this one to wav, mp3 or any other extension in high quality??

Somethings wrong with my record function on the sound card or something, cant get it recorded.


----------



## double_ofour (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone got a talking ringtone? like saying that "You have a message" or saying that "Somone is calling!!" lolx.. anyone?


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 10, 2005)

For all Kill Bill fans I have the Nurses whistle as a ring tone


----------



## tikkel (Jul 10, 2005)

DareDevil said:
			
		

> For all Kill Bill fans I have the Nurses whistle as a ring tone

Click to collapse



Can you share it with us?


----------



## henk-jan (Jul 10, 2005)

The message is here:


----------



## seal (Jul 10, 2005)

Had to put this one in......... :lol:  :lol:


----------



## seal (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's two more, the good old Duke Nukem Theme

Cheers


----------



## seal (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry here's the other one


----------



## FOZZER (Jul 10, 2005)

I have the nokia tone on mine at the mo and the looks from people are brill it's the top


----------



## spread_smiles (Jul 10, 2005)

*Kill Bill !!*

Here is the Kill bill tone I got , but I cant play on my XDA IIs ?
may be I'll need to convert it to some other format !!! 
can some one help me 
its a mp3 format when u open it


----------



## seal (Jul 10, 2005)

Kill bill ringtone is awesome


----------



## Speedn (Jul 10, 2005)

I got Galvanize (chemical Bros)

shortened to 45 sec mp3 clip

Speedn


----------



## RaZeR (Jul 10, 2005)

Here is the Kill Bill Nurse ringtone as above except I've converted it to WMA so that it will play on the xda. Simply put it in your windows/rings folder and you should be able to assign it as a ringtone from sound notifications.


----------



## grayhaze (Jul 10, 2005)

Here are mine. I tend to alternate between the two depending on my mood.


----------



## Joost39 (Jul 10, 2005)

*My mail/sms tones...*

Here are my nice tones...


----------



## Robson (Jul 11, 2005)

the nokia tune blowing up at the end is cool!

my contribution; if you're a muppet show fan then you'd probably remember the song "manamana"...

cheers


----------



## Arcadio (Jul 11, 2005)

Muppets "manamana" is great!!!
Anyone have full this song??? Please


cheers


----------



## Arcadio (Jul 11, 2005)

And some from my xdaII

One for wakeup signal
one for telephon signal

AND one special for buzz_lightyear


----------



## Robson (Jul 12, 2005)

Arcadio said:
			
		

> Muppets "manamana" is great!!!
> Anyone have full this song??? Please
> 
> 
> cheers

Click to collapse



glad you liked it. full song is attached; format is wma but can be converted to mp3 if needed. 

also have the actual mpeg for that song but that's like 22 Mb in size...

cheers


----------



## Arcadio (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Robson :!:


----------



## defroster (Jul 12, 2005)

Bet you can't beat my custom ringtone!

It's the best ever, I even optimised it for low bass-response speaker of XDA.


----------



## steelorange (Jul 12, 2005)

*C4 dancing car ringtone*

Here's the Citroen C4 dancing car custom ringtone. Enjoy!


----------



## steelorange (Jul 12, 2005)

*Hello Garci*

And to all the pips from the Philippines...the controversial "Hello Garci" ringtone.


----------



## BeyondtheTech (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's Dragostea Din Teï, the Romanian pop song, also known around the Internet as the "Numa Numa" song!

Go to www.garybrolsma.net for more information!


----------



## fla242 (Jul 18, 2005)

wilesd said:
			
		

> Updated version without the bang at the end.
> 
> Anyone else got a decent tones to share (Crazy frog will get you a life ban!)

Click to collapse



Very nice Ringtone !!
Everybody (girls) looks me when my phone ring   :lol:


----------



## djhonline (Jul 18, 2005)

This is mine...  

For any trivia fans it features Bernie Marsden (ex Whitesnake) on guitar


----------



## djhonline (Jul 18, 2005)

djhonline said:
			
		

> This is mine...
> 
> For any trivia fans it features Bernie Marsden (ex Whitesnake) on guitar

Click to collapse



Just in case anyone wants to hear more of the song especially Bernies' magic, you can find it here:

http://www.oakcounty.com/bryony/mp3s/Reach Out.mp3

(To find out more about Bryony the singer (who apart from being a great singer is drop dead gorgeous), visit www.bryony.biz )


----------



## zanudu (Jul 21, 2005)

djhonline said:
			
		

> djhonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Excellent song and brilliant ring tone - great seeing peoples faces when it rings.. :lol:


----------



## AlanJC (Jul 21, 2005)

This is my current ring. It's the phone ring from a classic movie called "Our Man Flint".

If it sounds familiar to people who haven't seen this movie, Austin Powers used a similar sounding one many years later. This is the original one though.


----------



## IMate->WM2k5 (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is the content of my \windows\Rings folder. 

enjoy! ))


----------



## timeloop (Jul 21, 2005)

here's my sms tone, from the movie sleepless in seattle...

'you've got mail'


----------



## innerman (Jul 22, 2005)

seal said:
			
		

> Here's two more, the good old Duke Nukem Theme
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



GREEEAAT !!
CHEERS MATE !!!   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## that_kid (Jul 23, 2005)

Here are some sounds I've been using.  One is the jetson doorbell sound the other is the music from Killbill (when Uma's about to kick som azz).  I have tons of sound files, Enjoy.


----------



## blackfoot (Jul 24, 2005)

*vocoded text alert*

Can't remember where I got it, but I use it for my SMS alert, not great, but not bad either.


----------



## danielalvers (Jul 25, 2005)

*And text to speech fans?*

Here is a link to the AT&T Research site that provides on online Text to Speech converter.

I have generally created WAV files and then run them through the Microsoft Windows Media Encoder to shrink them into WMA.  CDex is also really cool for conversion of WAV to MP3.

Give it a go:

http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html


----------



## studdocs (Jul 25, 2005)

*very loud ringtone!*

hi any one has a very very loud ringtone for xda IIS ...

i need it badly as my surroundings are pretty noise at work and i want a very loud ringtone to shake my senses out and that i dont miss imp. calls


----------



## IMate->WM2k5 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: very loud ringtone!*



			
				studdocs said:
			
		

> hi any one has a very very loud ringtone for xda IIS ...
> 
> i need it badly as my surroundings are pretty noise at work and i want a very loud ringtone to shake my senses out and that i dont miss imp. calls

Click to collapse



Here what I use for noisy surroundings...


----------



## BoSJo (Jul 27, 2005)

Any body got the theme song from "The apprentice" with D. Trump.
Just the first 30 sec. or so


----------



## hshortt (Jul 27, 2005)

I've got some tones and alerts at my site.  Address in the sig.

Cheers


----------



## studdocs (Jul 28, 2005)

*LOUD RINGS NEEDED!*

Hi friends,

thanks for the nokia and the whiste tone... 

but i feel using the nokia tone on O2 give nokia an undue benifit of doubt.

i'll be grateful if someone could post a few other very loud ringtones for noisy surroundings! 

And a loud one for alarm as well which actually wakes one up!


----------



## defroster (Jul 28, 2005)

defroster said:
			
		

> Bet you can't beat my custom ringtone!
> 
> It's the best ever, I even optimised it for low bass-response speaker of XDA.

Click to collapse



did anyone try my one?


----------



## hacksome (Jul 28, 2005)

Matrix and Czech rocks!!.. Thanks guys


----------



## Chatty (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone got the phone ring used in the TV series "24"? I'd love to have those...


----------



## FOZZER (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's CTU from 24


----------



## FOZZER (Jul 28, 2005)

Why didnt that work?


----------



## wilesd (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's a good loud "Normal" ringtone


----------



## RobKelley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Big Lebowski ringtone?*

I'd really like to have the following in a cool ringtone:

Donny:  "Phone's ringing, Dude!"
Dude:    "Thanks Donny!"

Does anyone have this?


----------



## studdocs (Aug 3, 2005)

wilesd ..... thanks man!


----------



## yajp (Aug 3, 2005)

*"The Phone Is Ringing" Ringtone*

Anybody has this ringtone? Thanks a lot...


----------



## ThEScReW (Aug 6, 2005)

This is really cool, let's name this topic the ringtone and messagetone topic 

There can be thousends of ringtones saved in here   
Good job


----------



## BoSJo (Sep 4, 2005)

It can't ever get any better than hearing your son laugh


----------



## raudah88 (Sep 30, 2005)

*HOW TO COPY THE RINGTONE*

Hi,

Sorry for this question but how do I copy and play the ringtone  

Thanks


----------



## archimage (Oct 1, 2005)

The Annoying Thing - Crazy Frog.


----------



## szamot (Oct 2, 2005)

If you know who Kraftwerk and Jarre are here are some goodies for you.
We are the Robots
Man Machine
and
Oxygene II  all in WMA, all in about 15-20 sec samples.

also a ring I made and use for my reminder.  Just Techo.

Enjoy and let me know if you want more......


----------



## interestingfellow (Oct 2, 2005)

*here's mine*

I use the shaguare phone from Austin powers as my ring, ****inghorrible for my alarm in the morning (so named by my wife who discovered it on some obscure website), tngerror for a dropped phonecall, AOLgotmail for email, gotspam for sms, and other stuff for whatever.  FYI, search the registry for .mid to change standard WM sounds to whatever you want (do this at your own risk, btw)


----------



## porkchop (Oct 2, 2005)

*.rar audio files*

i don't have a converter for rar files so i won't be able to use the ppc tones. any good suggestions? the audio converter on my pc is switch.....


----------



## jimmy-bish (Oct 2, 2005)

GET WINRAR HERE
.rar files are like zip files. It compresses them into a smaller size so it's easier to post/download them off the net. If you install winrar and then open the .rar file the sound file will be inside. Just choose "Extract" and point to where you want to save the sound file.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks a lot, jimmy-bish


----------



## tomvdz (Oct 5, 2005)

Thought this site was for developers. What developer doesnt know what a .rar file is  :shock:


----------



## jimmy-bish (Oct 5, 2005)

read the intro at the XDA-developers main page. Like they say, the only 2 things that are true about the site name are the slash and the dot. It's a forum that's for everyone now.


----------



## skjelnes (Oct 12, 2005)

double_ofour said:
			
		

> anyone got a talking ringtone? like saying that "You have a message" or saying that "Somone is calling!!" lolx.. anyone?

Click to collapse



I've made som notifications souds using AT&T Labs-Research Text To Speech Demo.

If you would like to make your own her is the url:

http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html


----------



## maltje (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi guy's

Is it possible to use al this ringtones for a sms????


----------



## findus (Oct 13, 2005)

Sure, just copy the files you want to use to your wondows directory and you can then select them in settings 

HTH

Fin


----------



## maltje (Oct 14, 2005)

yes indeed,how easy can it gets.
thnx very much


----------



## natee (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Loved the Kill Bill ringtone! Just wondering whether there's any software available that can increase the volume of these ringtones so that they are louder when put on the maximum volume on the XDA?


----------



## Webspider (Nov 5, 2005)

I think someone said they wanted the rings from '24'

So here they are, have included the original   and the newer (not-so-good  ) one from Season 4


----------



## Chatty (Nov 5, 2005)

Was always looking for it... gr8.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 12, 2005)

LMAO at some of the submissions, here's my SMS Tone...


----------



## wilesd (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone else got any decent new tones?

Oh... and I noticed someone sneaked a copy of the frog on the thread. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :evil:


----------



## smcaul (Dec 20, 2005)

Here is a Xmas one I have just made up. It is quite loud on an 2i hope you like it.


----------



## Sirius-C (Dec 21, 2005)

bosjo said:
			
		

> Anybody able to convert this one to wav, mp3 or any other extension in high quality??
> 
> Somethings wrong with my record function on the sound card or something, cant get it recorded.

Click to collapse




try this   http://www.midi2wav.com


----------



## Sirius-C (Dec 21, 2005)

well, I might as well add mine

_"Kill Bill_Battle without honour or humanity.rar " _
This is my current ring tone, its a whopping 780k 320Kbps stereo mp3 but im sure if you wanted to use it, you could also convert it.

_SMS Yoda.rar _
my current SMS alert, I love it lol


"Kill Bill_Twisted Nerve 3.rar"
this is the same as the nurse whistle thingy posted earlier in this thread but this one is a nice clear n' clean mid/poly file.


----------



## copex (Dec 21, 2005)

http://mobile.zipzic.com/


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 27, 2005)

*Oompah Lumpas!*

Found this yesterday - LMAO.


----------



## 27 (Dec 27, 2005)

Webspider said:
			
		

> I think someone said they wanted the rings from '24'
> 
> So here they are, have included the original   and the newer (not-so-good  ) one from Season 4

Click to collapse



"Chloe, it's Edgar Styles."  :twisted:


----------



## laich71 (Dec 28, 2005)

Motorola advert.


----------



## laich71 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry not uploaded before


----------



## IMate->WM2k5 (Jan 15, 2006)

Original version of Linkin Park's Numb


----------



## layzphil (Jan 15, 2006)

NYPD Blue theme by Mike Post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/download.php?id=8766


----------



## b9wdy (Jan 16, 2006)

My SMS alert tone.....thanks to Roscoe  :lol:


----------



## Sander (Jan 17, 2006)

A few sms/ring tones from my collection...
I hope you guys like them.

edit: Rings were to big to add to this post so here's a link to the ftp location: ftp://[email protected]/Uploads/General/Rings.rar 

Rings contains:
nas-get_down_(instrumental)
Aphex Twin - Bucephalus Bouncing Ball
Aphex Twin - Windowlicker
Bloc Party - Banquet
the Godfather - Tarantella
mr scruff jazzy
Old_Phone
Requiem for a Dream Soundtrack
Feuerwehr Sirene
Break Beats
captain planet theme
Pulp Fiction- main theme


----------



## bnycastro (Jan 23, 2006)

Here is my contribution:

30 sec 96kbps stereo mp3 tones. 
--
Moony - Be My World
Yves Deruter - Born Slippy [Deep Trance Mix]
The Beatles - I Want to Hold Your Hand
John Williams/London Symphony Orchestra - Imperial March [Darth Vader's Theme]
Trooper - Jetplane [Accuface Remix]
Bob Sinclar - Love Generation
Paul van Dyk - Nothing But You
Tiesto - Traffic
--
ftp://xda:[email protected]/Uploads/General/MyMP3Tones.rar


----------



## universaldoc (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone remember the Nokia 3230 Ad? There were many 3230's assembling and dis-assembling to show that the Nokia 3230 could really be modified to suit your moods with different skins and so on.

Anyways, the tune that played in that Ad was simply AWESOME!!! Does anyone have it? I highly doubt anyone would, but if anyone does, i would be realllllly grateful if you could upload it for me 

Regards,
UD.


----------



## Jaka57 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Converted !Ni = Message.mid*

Here is converted mid 2 wav


----------



## Tiberius8 (Mar 1, 2006)

There are some really good ringtones floating around here! Maybe somebody can help me find an old favorite of mine...

For a short time, I had a Samsung phone that had a ringtone called "crazy chicken". It was one of the funniest tones I've ever heard, and people still ask me why I don't use it anymore (over 2 years later).

Anybody seen this one?


----------



## Tiberius8 (Mar 1, 2006)

Nevermind! After checking every couple of months for two years, I finally found a link. Unfortunately, it's not quite as funny as I remember. 

http://www.argn.com/archives/push/sprint-push/ringers.html


----------



## bk227865 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Converted !Ni = Message.mid*



			
				Jaka57 said:
			
		

> Here is converted mid 2 wav

Click to collapse



a bit of cut and paste with the yoda message an the Ni one...


----------



## Wizzer (Jul 20, 2006)

*Here's a few...*

*Here's a few*



> 737-BankAngle.mp3 40,750
> 737-CautionObstacle.mp3 99,682
> 737-DontSinkDontSink.mp3 49,527
> 737-Fifty.mp3 13,791
> ...

Click to collapse



Alot of the tonez have had their volume increased during the rip procedure

Download:

http://rapidshare.de/files/12783470/Ringtonez_01-07-2006.rar.html


----------



## jeasbe (Jul 24, 2006)

double_ofour said:
			
		

> anyone got a talking ringtone? like saying that "You have a message" or saying that "Somone is calling!!" lolx.. anyone?

Click to collapse



*"I'LL BE BACK"  ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER !!*

Use This as a MISSED CALL ALERT


----------



## fermin (Jul 24, 2006)

tikkel said:
			
		

> The Nokia tune is cool...and off course BA with Shut up fool is good to hear...
> For the Will Smith fans I have attached my ring tone.
> 
> Will Smith - Gettin' Jiggy Wit It

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!


----------



## fordcan (Jul 24, 2006)

*Lovely day*

One for lovers in the morning!!


----------



## SchumiX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Ringtones?*

Here's my favorites.


----------



## ZaForD (Jul 25, 2006)

*Off topic*

Hey Guys,

Sorry for going off topic a little. I've had a PDA for ages, but i'm new to the phone part.    

What programs to do you guys use to convert songs/MP3's to ringtone formats  :?: 

Thanks.


----------



## fordcan (Jul 25, 2006)

*donT*

just put them in windows\ring folder


----------



## ZaForD (Jul 25, 2006)

I tried that at first, but most of my MP3's are 4/5 mb the ones posted here around 20/30 kb  :?:


----------



## frigit (Jul 26, 2006)

jeasbe said:
			
		

> double_ofour said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Anyone got Arnold stuff?


----------



## Robson (Jul 26, 2006)

guyz, just thought this might be useful for you all:

www.altools.net

it's a website which has free applications for download and installation. no, don't worry i'm not promoting it nor do i even have any affiliations with it   but i do use the freeware apps they have. i particularly use: 

alzip - allows you to decompress any kind of zip type file (.zip, .rar)
alshow - allows you to play different media formats. example; if you have a wmv and an avi file then you can use this app to open both. 

AND, the point of my message. using alshow; you can capture both video and audio clips. example; if you like a particular song refrain, you can use alshow to play the file and capture the section you want. you can save it in .wav and...i forgot the other media format. from there you can use this wav file as your custom ringtone. if you like a particular sound / song from a video file; you can capture the audio and use it as your ringtone. 

cheers
rob


----------



## SchumiX (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Off topic*



			
				ZaForD said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sorry for going off topic a little. I've had a PDA for ages, but i'm new to the phone part.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use tools from Nero, like Nero Wave Editor, it is good for converting as well as for splitting mp3 and not only.

Alternative solution CoolEdit or VirtualDub.


----------



## jeasbe (Jul 26, 2006)

frigit said:
			
		

> jeasbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



*I'LL BE BACK"  ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER*

Regards, 







*______________________*
*GURJEET SINGH BAGGA *
*Microsoft *Certified Proff. 
[XDA2,O2MiniS,P900i,]
Say NO 2 Pirated S'Ware,Illegal Cracks 
A BIG :"NO" TO WAREZ 
Regardless of what others Preach & Practise. 
Believe in urself And Just DO the Right Thing.


----------



## ZaForD (Jul 27, 2006)

Robson and SchumiX,

Thanks for the tips guys, i'll give them a try.


----------



## MPIIIMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's my favorite for new email.

It's "Special Ed" from the show Crank Yankers doing his "I got mail. Yaaaaaayyyyyyyy"


----------



## jimmyhauser (Jul 28, 2006)

*Galaga*

Remember the old arcade game Galaga?


----------



## l6cum (Jul 28, 2006)

After watching pirates of the carribean a month ago i created my own ringtone 'ripped' from the movie, sound has been increased and length is about 33 seconds as .mp3 format, hope you guys like it.....


----------



## damac (Aug 14, 2006)

*Hindi + Punjabi tones*

Some great ringtones here! Thanks to everyone for sharing.

Here are two hilarious hindi and punjabi ringtones for anyone who speaks these languages. I simply love the dad ring.


----------



## Daddy_Spank (Aug 16, 2006)

im sorry this has prob been asked before but where do you put the the soundfile for SMS and voicemail?


----------



## jeasbe (Aug 16, 2006)

*The sound File for SMS or Reminder Location*



			
				Daddy_Spank said:
			
		

> im sorry this has prob been asked before but where do you put the the soundfile for SMS and voicemail?

Click to collapse



The sound File for SMS or Reminder has to be in WAV and is put in the _\windows\ _    folder

It has to be pasted Openly (NOT inside any folder in\windows\

Regards, 






*______________________*
*GURJEET SINGH BAGGA *
*Microsoft *Certified Proff. 
[XDA2,O2MiniS,P900i,]
Say NO 2 Pirated S'Ware,Illegal Cracks 
A BIG :"NO" TO WAREZ 
Regardless of what others Preach & Practise. 
Believe in urself And Just DO the Right Thing.


----------



## GerooTech (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks everyone.


----------



## l6cum (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Hindi + Punjabi tones*



			
				damac said:
			
		

> Some great ringtones here! Thanks to everyone for sharing.
> 
> Here are two hilarious hindi and punjabi ringtones for anyone who speaks these languages. I simply love the dad ring.

Click to collapse



Here are the files converted to mp3 format for those who cannot use the *.amr format.


----------



## damac (Aug 23, 2006)

*ringtone converter*

Thanks 16cum for converting the amr's to mp3's. Do you have any pc based software to easily convert between many formats like wave, mp3, amr..... etc. If you do, would you mind sharing it?

Thanks.


----------



## findus (Aug 23, 2006)

Thought I'd better add my favourite - it's an Aphex Twin track from the Richard D. James album.  I think it sounds cool anyway!


----------



## l6cum (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: ringtone converter*



			
				damac said:
			
		

> Thanks 16cum for converting the amr's to mp3's. Do you have any pc based software to easily convert between many formats like wave, mp3, amr..... etc. If you do, would you mind sharing it?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



 i downloaded a prog from the net called 'amr converter pro' which is a trial version or just type "amr to mp3" In google and a few progs came up.... thanks


----------



## archimage (Oct 24, 2006)

anyone seen the movie "crank" ?

here's the drugged ringtone....


----------



## Treo_newb (Nov 20, 2006)

wilesd said:


> Here's a good loud "Normal" ringtone

Click to collapse



A very hard ringtone to find for my 700wx. Thanks wilesd


----------



## blazoner (Nov 27, 2006)

*Bananaphone!*

Here's a classic!

View attachment bananaphone.wma.zip

Just rename without the ".zip" and have a go....

And DON'T SHOOT THE MESSENGER!


----------



## SkyyBoy (Nov 27, 2006)

I used the "sick nokia" tone on my TyTN for my SMS alert. I was recently in Bangkok riding the SkyTrain when someone sent me a SMS. EVERYONE in Bangkok uses a Nokia, so when the tune started everyone reached for their phone. When the Nokia became "sick" they all looked at me and laughed.


----------



## itesla (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone have a bunch of beeps and rings?  I don't like full music ring tones so much (singing/drums/etc).  I like just the melody of songs or various  beeps.  Haven't listened to the video game ones but the old 8 bit game melodies would probably be okay.  Also, collection of popular default ringtones from other phones like the nokia one?

edit - just noticed this is an old thread...


----------



## deedee (Sep 13, 2007)

*More Muppets*

Browsing the forum got me to looking for others, here's the current favourite.


----------



## seanstar12 (May 16, 2008)

*Arg!*

Alright, I hate asking but, I used to have a Samsung sgh-E900 and it had the best ever text message alert. Completely impossible to describe, but I believe it was "Tone-1". It was kind of like a rim shot but whit three tones. I not longer have the phone due to an upgrade (Tilt) and I stupidly gave it to my girlfriend at the time (rookie mistake). Just wondering if any of you had a phone with it on there laying around... Thanks in advance!


----------

